# shipper/ freight forwarder recommendation for US



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone have a good recommendation of a freight forwarder/mover/from US to Dubai? We are shipping out of Miami but I'm sure they all ship out of Miami. Did anyone have an expeciallygood experience.? We've been talking to Intlmove but after a few questions today I was a little sceptical. If anyone has a good experience PLEASE let me know. Thanks!


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

my husband compagny used AIREs, all in all it was a great service, and we had our stuff right within the times they stated at the begining, no last minute surprises.
but i dont know if they deal with personnal shipping.

good luck with the big move...


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

we did Allied-- they were good and the move went without a hitch


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

amik said:


> we did Allied-- they were good and the move went without a hitch


Thanks so much! How long did it take to get there?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

hi there. so we moved our stuff from chicago, and from packing day to unpacking day it took exactly 2 months. the container definitely traveled the long way as i think they railed it to the northwest and shipped from seattle to get here! i am sure that added at least 2-3 weeks to the journey as they generally say it takes 6-8 weeks. however, really no damage to our furniture except for some minor damage to our dining table which they will repair. word of advice-- make sure to fill out the insurance form as accurately and detailed as possible and also do a video walkthrough showing the condition of your furniture before the move. this will really help if god forbid anything happens to your stuff en route!

good luck!


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

amik said:


> hi there. so we moved our stuff from chicago, and from packing day to unpacking day it took exactly 2 months. the container definitely traveled the long way as i think they railed it to the northwest and shipped from seattle to get here! i am sure that added at least 2-3 weeks to the journey as they generally say it takes 6-8 weeks. however, really no damage to our furniture except for some minor damage to our dining table which they will repair. word of advice-- make sure to fill out the insurance form as accurately and detailed as possible and also do a video walkthrough showing the condition of your furniture before the move. this will really help if god forbid anything happens to your stuff en route!
> 
> good luck!


Thanks so much. We are in Miami so getting it to a port will not be a problem. I'm calling them now.
Thanks again!
Suze

(Sorry if i replied twice - I thought i didi this in the morning but I guess now but it's been one of those days).


----------

